# Endometriosis Diagnosis & IVF



## Bonaldhinio (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi all,

I am new to this board and wanting some advice or just a bit of support. Ive been trying to conceive for 4.5 years with 1 pregnancy resulting in (silent or missed) miscarriage in Jan 2016 (found out at 12 week scan). Finally got referral for 1 free round of IVF and had Mild Stimulation IVF in December. During Egg Retrieval they found a cyst on my ovary which the drained..but they then diagnosed me with Endometriosis. I've thought I had it for a while now as I've got all the symptoms (VERY painful periods and sometimes painful ovluation..bloating..pain during intercourse..just to name a few)..but when I told the doctors of these symptoms no one mentioned Endo to me or the option of a Laparoscopy. The IVF didn't go well as I over stimulated and although they retrieved 18 eggs only 6 fertilised and they only managed to get 1 embryo of a poor quality (4bc) which has now been frozen. I'm doubting much chance of it thawing well and a successful implantation. I've got my appointment with the consultant on Wednesday and I'm making lists of questions to ask. It's a minefield of info on the Web but I think from what I am reading given my situation my best option now is to have the surgery to remove the Endo and push for another free round of IVF. Trouble is I have a feeling they are going to push me down the route of taking hormoine medication, which as I can see does not improve fertility, just the symptoms. Also they told me there is a waiting list for surgery (Laparoscopy). I'm 36 so I don't feel I have time to be waiting around for too much longer. Would be really grateful for any advice and opinions ?


----------



## lexie26 (Nov 19, 2016)

hi Bonaldhinio

I know this post it a bit old now but wondering if you've made any progress? what protocol were you on for your first cycle?

I also have endo and had a cyst with my first cycle and they only collected eggs from my other ovary. I was on the antagonist protocol and transferred a 4bb blasto but had a chemical pregnancy. I am in pain all the time from my endo and I have days when I just want it to end. I think a lot of doctors prefer not to do the lap as it can decrease your ovarian reserve


----------

